# Netbook zu klein



## Till (22 August 2010)

Hey,

mein LG X120 hat nur eine Auflösung von 1024 x 600 Pixel. Einige Programme kommen damit wunderbar klar, weil ich Scrollen kann. Leider benötigen die Programme von Skill7 und PokerStars mindestens eine Höhe von 768 Pixel. Wie kann ich die Auflösung vergrößern? Ich weiß, die Auflösung ist schon maximal, aber kann ich eine Art Bildschirmlupe benutzen, um alles auf dem Bildschirm sehen zu können?

Danke Till


----------



## Perfektionist (22 August 2010)

Dein Netbook hat alle Voraussetzungen auch 768 Pixel vertikal darzustellen. XP und die 945er. Einfach die vom Monitor nicht unterstützen Modi nicht ausblenden und dann 1024/768 anwählen.


----------



## Till (22 August 2010)

Hallo,

das werde ich gleich mal testen. Vielen Dank!

lg
Till


----------

